# oil for 30v?



## samsquanch.. (May 13, 2010)

Just picked up a passat for a winter beater with this motor in it. I am experiancing the burnt oil problem these motors commanly have I guess. So until I figure out what and where the problem is, I just want to know what prefered oil is used in these motors. I'm also in Wisconsin, where the temperaturs are getting a tad colder.

Thanks in advanced


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

For the most part, the difference between cheap oil and expensive oil is how long it lasts. If you're burning it, that's not very long. Just use whatever approved oil of the recommended grade is available cheapest. The owner's manual should give you the minimum oil standard.


----------

